

Blackstone Entrepreneurship Network - sustainableis

I'm hopeful but skeptical.  Thoughts?<p>http://www.blackstone.com/cps/rde/xchg/bxcom/hs/news_pressrelease_6811.htm
======
mindcrime
I'm curious and cautiously optimistic. If CED is going to be involved, I hope
they plan to send their members some more detailed information on what this is
going to entail, how it will affect CED members, etc.

Sadly, when I hear things like "Governor so and so and Representative
What's-his-name were present" as though that was a big part of the event, my
default assumption is that this is just going to turn into another round of
crony-ism for the benefit of those <strike>well-connected</strike> corrupt
enough.

